# Wanted very cheap or free HRM



## eldudino (6 Aug 2009)

I'm looking for a heart rate monitor to help my weight loss, I'm on a calorie controlled diet and I need to eat the extra calories I use to sustain a steady rate of loss and at the moment I'm guessing based on the info provided by the diet website. I feel it's a bit high though so I wouldn't mind a HRM to see what I actually burn to make sure I'm not eating too much or too little.

Sorry to say it must be cheap or free (free preferably) as my wife's maternity pay has just come to an end!


----------



## PpPete (6 Aug 2009)

I've a old Cardiosport one that I rarely use. Cost about £25 IIRC
£10 posted.


----------



## eldudino (6 Aug 2009)

porkypete said:


> I've a old Cardiosport one that I rarely use. Cost about £25 IIRC
> £10 posted.



Could you send me a model no. or spec on it? Is it in ok condition? And does it have a chest strap or is it one that works off your pulse? Oh, and does it give a calorie burned count? Sorry about all the Q's!


----------



## addictfreak (6 Aug 2009)

I beleive either Lidl or Aldi recently had some in at a very reasonable price, from what I have been told they are quite good. This was a few weeks back but you may still find one, worth a try.


----------



## eldudino (6 Aug 2009)

addictfreak said:


> I beleive either Lidl or Aldi recently had some in at a very reasonable price, from what I have been told they are quite good. This was a few weeks back but you may still find one, worth a try.



I went on the day and they'd all gone , ebay sellers


----------



## jann71 (7 Aug 2009)

I bought a new one from Tesco to use in the gym as it was cheaper than sending my existing one off for a new battery. £19.56

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.203-3529.aspx


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (7 Aug 2009)

Pick up a copy of Cycling Weekly and start a subscription and they are offering a free HRM. Although, its basically not free at least its a good read


----------



## PpPete (7 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> Could you send me a model no. or spec on it?


No clue on model number - it was their basic model a couple of years ago.




eldudino said:


> And does it have a chest strap ?


Yes - with replaceable battery (CR2032) which was why I chose this after non replaceable battery on Polar chest strap died. 



eldudino said:


> does it give a calorie burned count?


I don't think so.
Apart from numerical read on HR you can set various zones and this little quadrant thing tells you wether you are in Red/Amber or Green Zones.

Oh and it's got a stopwatch facility.


----------



## eldudino (7 Aug 2009)

Ah, I'm specifically after one with calorie count, thanks for the offer though!


----------



## mr-marty-martin (7 Aug 2009)

tbh alot of xalory counters on lower end ( and higher end hr monitors ) are not very acrurate...


----------



## lazyfatgit (9 Aug 2009)

eldudino, you have PM


----------



## eldudino (9 Aug 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> eldudino, you have PM



You have PM reply


----------



## Tel (9 Aug 2009)

jann71 said:


> I bought a new one from Tesco to use in the gym as it was cheaper than sending my existing one off for a new battery. £19.56
> 
> http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.203-3529.aspx



I got that same one for £5 in one of their sales


----------



## goo_mason (20 Aug 2009)

Tel said:


> I got that same one for £5 in one of their sales



I got one back at the start of the year fom Tesco, but I haven't been able to suss out how to use it properly. The instructions are a bit vague. How do you enter your max heart rate so that you can then accurately work in those "% of max HR" that exercise plans constantly bang on about ?


----------

